# Phenolic Spacer



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

anyone have any info on these intake spacers
i own a 97 gti VRT,intercooler
would these be a good upgrade?? what the performace on them?? will i loss or gain hp/trq


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (Lttljp15)*

I can tell you it works, not sure of gains


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (Lttljp15)*

your motor wont heatsoak as fast on hot days, or track days - so you'll make max power longer. it's definitely worth the money.
i got mine from momentummotorparts.com


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (TBT-Syncro)*

I also got mine from momentum.
The thing I didn't like about was that it is gasket matched and not manifold/head matched. It WILL create turbulence in the air flow.
If I were to port and gasket match the lower intake manifold and the intake ports on the head, then the phenolic spacer would have become a no bainer.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (VR6rocks)*

Mine was matched to the manifold.
Mike


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (FaelinGL)*

I use one but it's a new south I believe. Intake manifold def. stays cooler. I also have the bottom covered w/ heater insulation from home depot. Seems to work well.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_Mine was matched to the manifold.
Mike

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_
Where did you get yours from?

Mine's an EVOMS. I bought it used online here. Really nice piece, but I wish I had installed it while the head was out. Was a pain in the ass to do it with the head on.
Mike


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I really wish someone would produce these "properly" with O Ring Grooves around the ports on both sides instead of having to use two gaskets. It makes matching that much more of a PITA.
Most of the ones that I have used over the years all use O rings.
So, if anyone is listening out there, Do IT! 20v, Vr, etc
Shawn


_Modified by sdezego at 10:16 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I use one but it's a new south I believe. Intake manifold def. stays cooler. I also have the bottom covered w/ heater insulation from home depot. Seems to work well.


Can you please confirm if the New South spacer is head or gasket matched? I need to replace my momentum spacer, I don't like it.
To the OP, sorry if this discussion drifted from what was originally intended, but this is valuable info here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Phenolic Spacer (VR6rocks)*

FYI: I checked with BFI, the New South phenolic spacer is gasket matched.


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

what about the one from MJM??


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

i heard the sound from the motor and exhaust changes to louder, idk


----------

